# 2014 Octane One Void 3.0 build - need help



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

I just picked up an Octane Void off CRC for $137 shipped

Octane One Void 3.0 Frame 2014 | Chain Reaction Cycles

This will be my first dirt jump build so I'm looking for a little guidance. I have an X-fusion Velvet that I'm planning to use for the fork, but beyond that I'm clueless as to what the rest of the build will be.

I'm looking for suggestions on a wheelset under $300 and cranks under $150 total. I started researching BMX cranks and believe I need a 68mm euro bb for 19mm spindles, 3 - piece bmx crank arms/spindle, a spider, and a sprocket. Would it be cheaper to buy a mtb crank since they come already bundled with a BB, spider, and chainring?

Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

1. Profile BMX BB Kit: The Profile BMX BB kit includes bearings, spacers and washers necessary to complete your crankset. Compatible with 19mm (3/4") spindles.

2. Stolen Mob Cranks: The Stolen Mob cranks are 3-pc tubular cranks made from heat-treated chromoly with a single pinch bolt in each arm, 19mm 8-spline chromoly spindle and 2 flush mount spindle bolts for a cleaner look.

3. Stolen Cartwheel Sprocket 28t: The Stolen Cartwheel sprocket is forged and then CNC machined from 5mm thick 6061 aluminum, featuring an aggressive appearance with multiple cutouts to reduce weight, offset 1/8" teeth to improve chain alignment, and 2 sprocket bolt positions to extended sprocket life.

Is this all I need for a complete crankset?


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

Nm, I'm going throw some Zee cranks on it. I've also decided on Azonic outlaws for the wheels. What's the thought on stem length, stem rise, handlebar width and rise?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's my build list:

2014 Octane One Void 3.0 Frame
X-Fusion Velvet RL2 - set at 100mm
Octane One Warp 1 Integrated Headset, 1-1/8" (black)
Shimano Zee M640 crankset (comes with 36t)
Shimano Zee M640 34t chainring
DMR single speed spacer kit 16t
Azonic Outlaw 26" wheelset
Santa Cruz Palmdale lock on grips (light blue)
Octane One pivotol seat 2014
Pivotal seat post
Spank Spoon 762 mountain handlebar, 40mm rise, 31.8mm (grey)
Spank Spoon MTN stem - 40mm Length, 31.8 (black)

Thanks for all the help, LOL. Any feedback would help out a lot, this is my first dirt jump bike so I'm sure my component selection probably isn't the greatest.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

The outlaws are good value for money. I love my x-fusion trace forks so if I ever get round to building a dedicated dirt jumper I'll probably go with a velvet fork.
Post up some pics.


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

noosa2 said:


> The outlaws are good value for money. I love my x-fusion trace forks so if I very get round to building a dedicated dirt jumper I'll probably go with a velvet fork.
> Post up some pics.


I only have the fork right now, frame is on the way. The rest has yet to be ordered. Here is the color scheme I'm going for:


----------



## Doc D (Nov 16, 2006)

Can't wait to see it built up, my cousin just ordered a Void frame, ridiculous deal from CRC.


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

Sounds like a sweet build!


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

Waiting on a few more parts. I cannot wait to put it together


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

All done. Just waiting on my redline chain tugs...


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

Jasone510 said:


> All done. Just waiting on my redline chain tugs...
> 
> View attachment 984482
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------

